# Fursuit Construction: The Big Questions (Quiz)



## SindirisLeptailurus (Sep 19, 2011)

Choices, choices... (compiled mostly of ways I know about)

Pick which you prefer, if you pick D. describe which.

1. Fursuit Ears
  a. Plastic Canvas with Foam
  b. Paper Mache
  c. Upholstery Foam Only
  d. Other

2. Fursuit Head
  a. Balaclava
  b. Plastic Canvas Skeleton
  c. Foam Carving
  d. Other

3. Fursuit Eyes
  a. Resin Cast 
  b. Fun Foam
  c. Plastic
  d. Other

4. Fursuit Foot Paws
  a. Shoes with Carved Foam
  b. Sock-Paws
  c. Stilts (For Digitigrade)
  d. Other

5. Fursuit Hand Paws
  a. Foam covered Glove
  b. Carved Foam
  c. Fur Only
  d. Other

6. Fursuit Tail
  a. Stuffed Tail (simple)
  b. Skeletal (bouncy)
  c. Animatronic
  d. Other

7. Fursuit Nose
  a. Sculpy Claw (Or other Clay)
  b. Material (Leather-like scrap material)
  c. Latex
  d. Other

8. Fursuit Body (Patterning)
  a. Edited Costume Pattern
  b. Old Clothing Pattern (Using your clothes to make a pattern)
  c. Tape Dummy (Using Ducky Tape!)
  d. Other

Just getting some Ideas!


----------



## Fay V (Sep 19, 2011)

prefer to see, prefer to make, prefer to wear?

Anyway. DO NOT USE PAPER. Paper mache will rot and ruin the suit, don't use it ever. If you are new use the easier methods like balaclava and soft foam.


----------



## Sar (Sep 19, 2011)

A
A
C
A
C
A
B
A (B never occoured to me)


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 19, 2011)

A
C (or A, Idk the difference honestly)
C
A
A
A
A (although I also like the idea of B)
C


----------



## morphology (Sep 20, 2011)

A (or mesh, or resin covered with fur if the ears need to be really rigid.)
D- resin cast
A
C
C
C
D- the nose is sculpted when the resin cast of the mask is sculpted.
C


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 20, 2011)

1: C
2: A
3: A
4: A
5: D
6: A (I prefer a mix between stuffed and skeletal as it makes some parts thick where it needs to be but allows tails to have more realistic movement)
7: D (For things that have actual noses I prefer a clay based nose, but for things that have Nairs I prefer to actually create them via a bit of upholstry foam and fun foam)
8: none, I am not particularly fond of making body suits at all. If I had a choice I'd suppose DtD but people so easily mess those up making working with them sometimes a nightmare.


----------



## Sar (Sep 20, 2011)

Is 8B even possible?


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (Sep 21, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Is 8B even possible?



I've looked up so many tuts on the body because that's the one i'm most worried about making. I've seen quite a few use old form fitting clothing. Not sure if it was the best idea, but it looked like it worked for them.


----------



## Nae (Sep 21, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Is 8B even possible?



It is, but it's very tricky.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Sep 23, 2011)

1. Fursuit Ears
c. Upholstery Foam Only; Reason: More flexible in the finished product so you can flatten the ears and play with them without fear of the plastic snapping. Although I have also seen a type of stiff faux leather used as a substructure. Never tried it, but I like the idea.

2. Fursuit Head
d. Other, 1/2'' foam forming (aka, the Matricies method); Reason: about the same as foam carving but you can make the same amount of foam go further as well as it is cool to see a roll of foam transform into a head.

3. Fursuit Eyes
c. Plastic; Reason: Simple, yet effective if done right. I'm currently experimenting in this area, however I am making a head using a combination of painted plastic crotchet mesh and solid white plastic from a bucket like thing with a clear coat on top. We'll see how it works.

4. Fursuit Foot Paws
a. Shoes with Carved Foam; Reason: simple and effective, although I use the 1/2'' foam. See above for why.

5. Fursuit Hand Paws
d. Other, fur stitched on to a fabric work glove; Reason: I gives the wearer much better dexterity as opposed to an all fur method. Takes a little thinking but it is just as effective and offers more advantages to the wearer.

6. Fursuit Tail
a. Stuffed Tail (simple); Reason: Simple and effective. Although, sometimes special projects call for other methods, most tails can be easily done with just fur and polyfil if you know some basic sewing skills. 

7. Fursuit Nose
a. Sculpy Claw (Or other Clay), Model magic covered in a 3-5 layer coat of plasti-dip; Reason: Model Magic is easier to model details into and easier to work with. Also, the plasti-dip gives you a fairly realistic fleshy feel and the Model Magic offers a softer, more fleshy feel.

8. Fursuit Body (Patterning)
c. Tape Dummy (Using Ducky Tape!); Reason: Instead of relying on people to give you precise measurements, or trying to take them on yourself, having a life size model really helps.


----------

